# Couple trail cam pics...wasn't what i expected



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess i was expecting some elk. i had a lot of beef cattle on one of my cams but this one only had a few small deer, 1 moose head and these:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Now that is cool !!!
I have never had a Kitty Kat on my cameras............yet.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Got my first lion last year. It is a real surprise when you first see it on your camera card. Pretty cool.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

It is always fun seeing something like that show up. I've had bear, mountain lion and bobcat on my camera.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I love trail cameras. It's so fun to see what you've got.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

These are the pictures that make me want to go out and buy a few cameras. Nice!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool shot!

FYI, it's a female lion, the small head compared to the body size and ears is a giveaway.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I get more excited when I find carnivores on my camera than Elk or Deer. Caught this cat a couple years ago..haven't seen it since though.


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

I got some cool pictures of a cat killing a decent 4 point buck last year. It was out in the West Desert and we saw more cats on our cams than deer or elk.


----------

